# Makita tablesaw extensions (long post, but lot'sa pics!)



## CroppyBoy1798 (19 Mar 2009)

I've recently put an extension on the workshop and am in the middle of sorting out the layout, storage etc. The main reason for putting on the extension was for the table saw so that I would have ample room to run long lenghts through the saw without having to haul it outside and back in again (she's damn heavy!!). 

Anyway, the saw is a Makita MLT100. Nice little bit of kit, I believe its more of a site saw, but in saying that its very accurate, has a nice sliding carraige setup and a decent mitre guage. It has two extendable tables to the right and rear. 

Up to this point I'd never really considered ripping sheets or anything beyond 2ft. But I came up with the idea of making a runoff bench that would attach to the rear of the saw via two 16mm bars (replacing the small extension table that was there). This table would be 2ft wide (the width of the saw), so I go and buy an offcut of a sheet of 18mm MDF, extend the right side table to rip the board down to 2ft and discovered that it would only reach as far as 21" :evil: boy was I annoyed, you'd imagine that at the least it'd reach to 2ft to allow 8x4's to be split in two?

So, to remedy this and to help me in the future I set about making some extensions to help me with this project and future work with large sheet material.

Heres a pic of the standard extension:







Using two 30" lenghts of 16mm solid bar, two lenghts of 20mm box section and a piece of 18mm mdf I was able to put this together. It did mean however verturing over to the dirty, oily and grubby metal working for a while :twisted:. In order for the fence to to used on the new table I made up a beech replica of the aluminium extrusion used on the table saw itself, worked out well and the fence locks good and tight.





















With the new extension I can get a max cut of 22" with the table closed and 32" with it extended! So, with this done I could get down to making my runoff bench which I decided would also become a router table  

Using the same principle as the side extension I used two lenghts of 16mm bar, a couple of lenghts of 40mm angle iron (from an old bed) and a few lenghts of 20mm box. The table measures 2.5'x2', it can extend back to 32" from the back of the table saw, so, gives good support to longer lenghts of timber. (what did I tell you about the metal working? See the grubby finger prints! :roll: )











When removed the legs can be folded down so the bench can be hung up to give me more floor space if required.

I made this table the same height as the table of the table saw, but, in hindsight I probably should have left it 6mm below the level so that when it was being used as a runoff bench I could fix a sheet of 6mm ply to it to protect the router table top, or if it was being used as a work/assembly table. But then, in saying that having it the height of the table saw table will be handy if I'm routing long lenghts as I can then use the tablesaw as a runoff bench for the router.

The router table












And here she is after getting her first coat of grey primer! I just sat all the components on it for now, so it looks a little rough here. Its gonna get another few coats of primer, then sprayed black and finally lacquered, then edged with oak.












I might add a side extion to the right side of the router/runoff bench to support any long lenghts that I might be cutting in the future, this, like the right hand extion to the table saw will probably have a single, adjustable leg just for strenght. When I'm done and given the metal work a good clean up I'll spray it all the Makita color and match it in.

So, all in all I have a pretty decent cutting setup now, a lot more than what the saw was offering as standard.






More pics to follow when complete :wink:


----------



## neilyweely (19 Mar 2009)

I have a similar saw. I made a large mobile housing unit for it last year, to use in the garden with it, but tbh have found it such a pita to lug the saw out from under the bench and out to the garden I just never use it.
I will make a better one when I build the new WS.

It looks like the beech extension will work well, but do you think it will be ok with the continual pressure moving about on it (as the fence is clamped, then moved, then clamped, then moved etc...). I think I may have been tempted to try and source, or make some from aluminium.

I bought a fence upgrade from axminster for 50quid, which is excellent. It means I have two fences, but this is no problem. In fact the new fence is better than the existing one!

It looks like a great set up. I look forward to seeing it finished, then robbing your ideas!!! :wink: 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## CroppyBoy1798 (19 Mar 2009)

Hi Neil,

Thanks for the comments :wink: . Like you, before I built the extension I had the saw stored on a shelf under my main bench, thus, when I needed it I'd have to try lug it out and up onto a bench which resulted in a major pain in the ass........not to mention a pain in the back!  . For a portable saw she's pretty heavy! And, like yourself having to do this put me off using the saw, I'd consider any other alternative!

Now, with the extension she has her own pernament place in the shop. There is a couple of castors on the base so I can move it about if needs be. Such a relief to just be able to go to it when I need it and cut some timber at the flick of a switch! Also of great benefit is a couple of 8' high by 5' wide doors behind the saw, so, if needs be I can swing them open for bringing in/cutting sheets, or for running long lenghts of timber through.

With regard to the extension, I dont plan on using sheet material all that much, well.......I hope I wont be anyway  , so it wont get 'that' much use. An aluminium extrusion would be handy alright and I'll certainly keep my eye out for one. The main grip on the fence has a rubber shoe on it so it doesnt bite into the rail, so the beech should do the job for a while. If push came to shove I could always clamp a lenght of timber to the table


----------



## miles_hot (19 Mar 2009)

neilyweely":10z5pttv said:


> .
> 
> I bought a fence upgrade from axminster for 50quid,
> 
> ...



Can you give some more details on this - is it specific to your saw / type of saw or a more general idea? Is it any good? 

Thanks

MIles


----------



## neilyweely (19 Mar 2009)

OK;
It will fit most all saws, as long as it can be mounted on the front of said saw table. It is an aluminium strip that you fix (bolt) to the front edge of the table/band/whatever saw that the fence then clamps to like most normal fence systems.
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=fence+upgrade&_sacat=See-All-Categories
It is very well made, IMO, and as long as you do the mounting of the ally strip well the fence is very precise. It is adjustable (two bolts) and features a scale (magnified). It is better than the fence's I have seen on most sub-2k table saws.

Hope this helps.

Neil


----------



## Lark (19 Mar 2009)

the table saw is good how wide can it cut up to now and was simple to profile the wood for the fence...

i have the bosch gts10 and it cuts upto 63/64cm shame as some time want bigger and i dont like the circular saw and guide way might be as mine is cheap.


----------



## wizer (19 Mar 2009)

Looks good.

How did you replicate the profile of the fence rail??


----------



## Krysstel (19 Mar 2009)

Anybody else used the Axminster fence "neilyweely" has ? 
Not that I don't believe it's OK, just after a second opinion  
This one :-
http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-Rip-Fence-Upgrade-362802.htm
or perhaps the Kreg fence is even better at double the price ?
http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Kreg-Precision-Bandsaw-Fence-789850.htm


----------



## CroppyBoy1798 (19 Mar 2009)

Lark":17vsyijo said:


> the table saw is good how wide can it cut up to now and was simple to profile the wood for the fence...
> 
> i have the bosch gts10 and it cuts upto 63/64cm shame as some time want bigger and i dont like the circular saw and guide way might be as mine is cheap.



Lark, I can cutup to 81/82cm now with the new extension extended. I could have made a larger extension of course to cut even wider, but I think I'll get by with this one for the time being  

I was looking at pics of the GTS10, I'm not sure how you'd make a larger extension for that. I was lucky with the Makita as its extensions are on rods that slide into housings on the underside of the table. Can the small table on yours be removed and perhaps a wider frame made up with an MDF insert in it and fixed to the rails? Perhaps with a support leg on it also.

Wizer, the fence rail wasnt a big job really, it was made up of two parts, could have been made of one really. But it was just a case of a few passes over a router and passed over a planer a few times to get a 45 on it.


----------



## MickCheese (25 Mar 2009)

CroppyBoy1798":3i59nxkq said:


> Lark":3i59nxkq said:
> 
> 
> > Wizer, the fence rail wasnt a big job really, it was made up of two parts, could have been made of one really. But it was just a case of a few passes over a router and passed over a planer a few times to get a 45 on it.



I think you are being rather modest. It looks a perfect match for the aluminium rail.

Mick


----------

